# More on co-habiting...



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

I've skimmed the 'sticky thread' on illegal co-habiting and would like people's input here if you wouldn't mind indulging me...

I will be moving to Abu Dhabi soon and plan to live with my girlfriend. We will play along and introduce each other as husband and wife and be very discreet...but the comment about 'random checks' in Dubai concerns me a bit!!

Is this common?

Has anyone else come across these random checks by the authorities for marriage certificates? I've even looked into a fake certific ate but don't know whether it would hold up if the s**t hits the fan!

Thoughts anyone??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Random checks? Never heard of them, the chances of anyone catching you is remote but nevertheless it is there. The best advice is don't flaunt that you're unmarried that way I'm sure you'll be fine.

Oh and don't upset people either - for some reason the inhabitants of this town do like running to the police for the most trivial reasons - which is one thing i really can't abide.


----------



## Jedi Master (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a question, can 2 married couple live in one 3/4 bedroom apartment?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jedi Master said:


> I have a question, can 2 married couple live in one 3/4 bedroom apartment?


Good one!


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

I think couples can share an apartment but not a villa but again depends on latest moon sighting, time of day etc.!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Whether you walked on the cracks in the pavement..........................looked at the policeman in a funny way............................wear a loud shirt after dark in a built up area.......................If the day ends in Y.............................................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

so why dont people simply get married??

Jo xxx


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> so why dont people simply get married??
> 
> Jo xxx


That's right, go and spoil it!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SBP said:


> That's right, go and spoil it!!!


Sorry  Just seems daft to me for the sake of a piece of paper ......... 

Jo xxx


----------



## Jedi Master (Feb 26, 2010)

So can I assume 2 family living in same apartment/villa for short/long term is considered illegal in UAE?


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

well no - as I said before - I believe two families can share an apartment but not a villa subject of course to the laws changing at any given moment


----------



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Random checks? Never heard of them, the chances of anyone catching you is remote but nevertheless it is there. The best advice is don't flaunt that you're unmarried that way I'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> Oh and don't upset people either - for some reason the inhabitants of this town do like running to the police for the most trivial reasons - which is one thing i really can't abide.


Yeah- it was mentioned in the 'sticky thread' about someone being fined 50 000 after being caught from a random apartment check by the authorities.

I'd consider signing my life away officially to avoid any potential hassle but isn't getting married in UAE not that simple either?? My gf has an Egyptian passport and I'm English...I've heard it's not a quick and easy process.

Anyone have any knowledge on the subject?


----------



## Jedi Master (Feb 26, 2010)

Madam Mim said:


> well no - as I said before - I believe two families can share an apartment but not a villa subject of course to the laws changing at any given moment


Thank you very much for clearing my confusion.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mathew Howell said:


> Yeah- it was mentioned in the 'sticky thread' about someone being fined 50 000 after being caught from a random apartment check by the authorities.
> 
> I'd consider signing my life away officially to avoid any potential hassle but isn't getting married in UAE not that simple either?? My gf has an Egyptian passport and I'm English...I've heard it's not a quick and easy process.
> 
> Anyone have any knowledge on the subject?


Get married in the UK ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> for some reason the inhabitants of this town do like running to the police for the most trivial reasons



You don't say - http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/crime/couple-to-appeal-public-kissing-verdict-in-dubai-1.595649


----------



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Get married in the UK ?


Yeah maybe one day...she's already back in AD though


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> You don't say - gulfnews : Couple to appeal public kissing verdict in Dubai


Yeah I put that on a seperate thread, which for some reason - and i really can't see why, it was closed...

Maybe the mod who closed it can explain the reasons behind that...

(Is that a flying pig I see?)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah I put that on a seperate thread, which for some reason - and i really can't see why, it was closed...
> 
> Maybe the mod who closed it can explain the reasons behind that...
> 
> (Is that a flying pig I see?)


I don't know who closed it, or why, but I have re-opened it. 

I think it is important that people are aware of possible consequences of their behaviour. It does not matter whether you agree or disagree, but my choosing to live in the UAE you must live within the law, or risk being in serious trouble.

-


----------



## liberal_soul (Mar 14, 2010)

dont know about random checks. i guess it becomes an issue when somebody complains or if the couple earns that extra attention. for instance, a friend of a friend, female, was on that one pint extra which eased her into thinking a cop-car as a taxi. when she asked them for a third time, they offered a lift and took her home and waited until her bf, sober, opened the door. he immediately declared ignorance of association of any kind with the lady, but she was in a top mood. cops got involved and they are in the courts now.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

correct


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hamish said:


> correct


What is?


----------

